# Im so goth, i Got a Tattoo



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ya pretty basic first ink i got, great guy in manhattan on ave A and 13 st.
i just got so emo i had to get a tat, i want more, thinking of getting my back done
View attachment 126986


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

cool tat


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

What the hell does having tats have to do with being Emo? IMO, emo's and thier gay ass dancing in what is supposed to be a mosh pit, need wiped off the face of this earth. Emo's dance at concerts cuz they couldn't take one good solid hit from anyone who is a hardcore pit king. I personaly love to make sure that when they come doing thier little fip kicks, and coming real close to me and almost kicking me, I grab thier little legs and make sure thier head hits the concrete. I show no mercy for dancers. I love crushing thier bones in the pit. I once watched a dancer at a Slipknot concert(what the hell he was doing there...IDK) get his leg bone to snap out of his leg, giving him a compound fracture. Some dude straight smashed his ass. A mosh pit is a mosh pit. If you can't mosh, stay the f*ck out!!! You wanna dance and do flip kicks or whatever the hell they do, take it to karate class, or better yet ballet. Pussies.

I HATE emo's (dancers)


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Leasure1 said:


> What the hell does having tats have to do with being Emo? IMO, emo's and thier gay ass dancing in what is supposed to be a mosh pit, need wiped off the face of this earth. Emo's dance at concerts cuz they couldn't take one good solid hit from anyone who is a hardcore pit king. I personaly love to make sure that when they come doing thier little fip kicks, and coming real close to me and almost kicking me, I grab thier little legs and make sure thier head hits the concrete. I show no mercy for dancers. I love crushing thier bones in the pit. I once watched a dancer at a Slipknot concert(what the hell he was doing there...IDK) get his leg bone to snap out of his leg, giving him a compound fracture. Some dude straight smashed his ass.
> 
> I HATE emo's (dancers)
> 
> What kind of music do you listen to EMO BOY?


if you were up on current threads, youd know im not really emo (its just a joke but obviously you dont know how to take on)








i barely read your post as it is mostly ignorant, so rant on all you want pal







, im enjoying the feeling of my tat, and music has nothing to do with this thread, but i listen to whatever sounds good just so you know, but i dont like country


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

leasure are you referring to the famous... "Hardcore Dance" ?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah dude. That is what emo's are around Ohio. Little fuckers.

PIT GOD DAMNIT!!!



> if you were up on current threads, youd know im not really emo (its just a joke but obviously you dont know how to take on)
> i barely read your post as it is mostly ignorant, so rant on all you want pal , im enjoying the feeling of my tat, and music has nothing to do with this thread, but i listen to whatever sounds good just so you know, but i dont like country


You are right..... I thought you were saying you were emo. Now read my whole post, cuz it isn't ignorant. Just how I feel. You ever been in a real pit?

All apologizes for calling you an emo. Cuz they are ****.

And congrats on the tat dude. You are officaly ADDICTED!!!


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

hardcore dancers crack me up... i love watchin it lol especially if they know the songs... they can get those backflips with the music...


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> Emo's dance at concerts cuz they couldn't take one good solid hit from anyone who is a hardcore pit king.


You're badass dude


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Tostido said:


> Emo's dance at concerts cuz they couldn't take one good solid hit from anyone who is a hardcore pit king.


You're badass dude
[/quote]
what about my tat, hello people this thread has gotten so thrown off its not even funny, 
i need attention here lets goooooooo


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> QUOTE(Leasure1 @ Nov 19 2006, 01:08 AM)
> 
> Emo's dance at concerts cuz they couldn't take one good solid hit from anyone who is a hardcore pit king.
> 
> You're badass dude


Guarantee I could take your ass in a pit anyday. Bet your an emo, huh?

Ok enough derailing, sry


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

cool tat, again


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

when the f*ck did I ever say grow up to anyone?

I'll take your ass in the pit too!

Despite my age, don't make me emo. Does it?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

lol im fuckin with you

Joey'd why did you pick that for a tattoo? Try to get this sh*t back on track!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

is that the egyptian wadjat eye?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

> lol im fuckin with you


Truce then.

So......is that tribal?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

it is the eye of horus, it is egyptian, it isnt tribal, but it has significant meaning to my life and i have beendrawn to this symbol since i was 10, i have wanted a tat for years but knew i would only get one if it had meaning, so i got this,


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

most peoples first tats have no significance......like my first tat. lol

Glad you picked something that had maening. Mind me asking what it means?


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

trying to see if i can find a picture of my tattoo online... hard to come by... i really like your tat though... it least it means something to you, i wish i never got mine









found it...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

damn lastgreen, is it in full color. lots of detail. you should atleast be proud of it.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

im proud of it looks great the colors that arent in there is the middle green... ill have to take a pic when i get my camera back... i took the color out of the inside, i left the spirals on the outside in full color... just wish i would have thought a bit more before jumping into it


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

it happens. still take pride in the time that took. I am sure it wasn't an in & out deal.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Joey dude you are such a liar, guys, here is his REAL tattoo:

View attachment 126989


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^ cool does it glow in the dark too?

definately not, took about a month, she did the outline then let it heal up for about a week and then did all the inside black another week the finished it up it was probably 8+ hours... its 1.5x1.5' on my back :\


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

DAMN that sh*t's big lastgreen.

JOEY'd I've been drawing that (thought it was the eye of Ra) on everything for about 12 years now- glad to see you got it!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ill be in manhatten come april. what are some good places to go to drink Joey?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

pottsburg said:


> ill be in manhatten come april. what are some good places to go to drink Joey?


any bar, depends on what you wnna spend, you can be cheap or spend big, let me know ill tell you where to go









as for the tat, its the morning after and i wanna go get another one on my back and other arm


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Lookin' good man. How long did that take?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

freakgasolinefightaccident said:


> Lookin' good man. How long did that take?


ummm not sure, my GF said 20 mins, i was reading the NHL standings in the paper, so i have no clue, really didnt even feel anything at times, here is an afte morning shot lubed up with A&D for healing
View attachment 127000


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

wwhen i went and got my tattoo i got all hyped up like it was gonna be sooo painful... and it wasnt so i was trying to sleep and she wouldnt let me so i ended up reading a magazine... when i went back for more... i was like yea this sh*t doesnt hurt... and it hurt quite a bit more, haha


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

im thinking of getting my family crest on my upper arm...then if and when i get hired onto the fire department ill get a sweet ass firefighter tatoo.

i dont want to go to some sh*tty tattoo place though. i want to find someone that's really good.

my buddy thought he was so hardcore when he got his tattoo...but it was so f*cking gay. he copied it from one the person had already done on someone else, which was pretty lame. ugliest tattoo id ever seen as well.

joey's looks good. you own my buddy's one.lol


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

I love my star on my shoulder blade, tickled when he got into my collar bone, but hurt in my ribs


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2006)

Since when is "pitting" considered dancing?


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

joey said:


> Lookin' good man. How long did that take?


ummm not sure, my GF said 20 mins, i was reading the NHL standings in the paper, so i have no clue, really didnt even feel anything at times, here is an afte morning shot lubed up with A&D for healing
View attachment 127000

[/quote]

Dude where do i get a stash like that. fuckin sweet hahahaha and ya the tat looks sick dude


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> Lookin' good man. How long did that take?


ummm not sure, my GF said 20 mins, i was reading the NHL standings in the paper, so i have no clue, really didnt even feel anything at times, here is an afte morning shot lubed up with A&D for healing
View attachment 127000

[/quote]

Dude where do i get a stash like that. fuckin sweet hahahaha and ya the tat looks sick dude
[/quote]
thank you sir, been growing and grooming this for some time now, as for my tat, its bleeding some ink, normal im told but gross at the same time


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

yep i wish i had a stash like that i could pull mad titties with that.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Since when is "pitting" considered dancing?


he was referring to the "hardcore" or "emo"(in some cases) Dancing... he said that those dancing are for pussies and "pitting" is for Men







or something i dunno


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

slckr69 said:


> yep i wish i had a stash like that i could pull mad titties with that.


cool..... how would you do that i dont get it


----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Leasure1 said:


> > QUOTE(Leasure1 @ Nov 19 2006, 01:08 AM)
> >
> > Emo's dance at concerts cuz they couldn't take one good solid hit from anyone who is a hardcore pit king.
> >
> ...


I'm not emo, and I'm not a self proclaimed "Pit King" either...I'm over 15 years old and not a goth metal freak. People who are tough know they are tough, they don't need to come to a fish message board and try to act tough. You're a joke and sound extremely insecure about yourself. Go pick a fight with a squirrell that looks at you the wrong way, "Pit King".


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2006)

> Im so goth, i Got a Tattoo, felt so good


This is what you would look like if you Emo / Goth.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

ur forgot the black mascera and lipstick


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

and white facepaint


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> > Im so goth, i Got a Tattoo, felt so good
> 
> 
> This is what you would look like if you Emo / Goth.


dude thats fuckin sweet hahahahaha

oooo the pic didnt come up


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

joey, you gotta grow that stache into a full blown "p*ssy tickler".


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> joey, you gotta grow that stache into a full blown "p*ssy tickler".


 trust me dude, i tickle plenty


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

joey said:


> it is the eye of horus, it is egyptian, it isnt tribal, but it has significant meaning to my life and i have beendrawn to this symbol since i was 10, i have wanted a tat for years but knew i would only get one if it had meaning, so i got this,


 I thought it was Egyptian. I thought it was the eye of Rah, the sun god. But I got that from the movie Stargate. I don't know if Rah is a made up god just for the movie.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Jrigby (Oct 7, 2006)

Looks like the Pit King!... pushing a wuss down from behind and falling cause he can't support his own weight!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

mylesc99 said:


> it is the eye of horus, it is egyptian, it isnt tribal, but it has significant meaning to my life and i have beendrawn to this symbol since i was 10, i have wanted a tat for years but knew i would only get one if it had meaning, so i got this,


 I thought it was Egyptian. I thought it was the eye of Rah, the sun god. But I got that from the movie Stargate. I don't know if Rah is a made up god just for the movie.








[/quote]


> Designed to resemble the eye of a falcon, this symbol is called the Eye of Ra or Eye of Horus represents the right eye of the Egyptian Falcon God Horus. As the udjat (or utchat), it represented the sun, and was associated with the Sun God Ra (Re).
> 
> The mirror image, or left eye, represented the moon, and the God Tehuti (Thoth). (A very similar concept of the sun and moon as eyes appears in many religious traditions)
> 
> ...


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

hey didnt u talk about getting this like a long ass time ago?

hey joey do you sleep with the lights on? cuz that is against the norm isnt it.?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ya i wanted to get one for a while, just got one, want more


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

damn hardcore dancers... lol

JOEYD take a pic of that sh*t when its healed up


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> damn hardcore dancers... lol
> 
> JOEYD take a pic of that sh*t when its healed up


its healing nicely, tahnk you, i think its already scabbing, so im lubin it up like crazy to try and get as little peel off as possible, ill take more pics later tonight, the swelling is down


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

sounds good man!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i want more







i want to create a symbolic design for my whole arm, might take a few years


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea i was trying to think of things for sleeves... maybe you could do egyptian on one arm and something else on the other, i wanted mine to contrast and thats why i cant decide on what i want to get, like color on one arm, black on the other or curves on one sharp lines on the other... or contrasting themes... thats just me









edit: i was thinking about a design and get the opposite on the other arm, like the negative of it... dont dont have money right now anyways... not until i get my Wii


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> yea i was trying to think of things for sleeves... maybe you could do egyptian on one arm and something else on the other, i wanted mine to contrast and thats why i cant decide on what i want to get, like color on one arm, black on the other or curves on one sharp lines on the other... or contrasting themes... thats just me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i only want black tats, no color, and i dont want a totem pole i want to make one big incorperated design with some shading maybe, so im gonna have to think about it, but dude, get the tat over the wii


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

i cant do it lol, would rather have the wii, i got my tat and i said it would be the last one (it wont) im going to hold up until after i buy my kimber


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

my brothers friend in montreal got the wii, theyy said it was cool, im not interested nor do i have time to play video games, however i do have time to stare at my tats


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

enh between homework, school, and my job i have time


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> enh between homework, school, and my job i have time


lucky you i work 60 hours a week


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

> lucky you i work 60 hours a week


f*ck that sounds like your working problem is messing with your video game life, I'd quit


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

lastgreengarden said:


> > lucky you i work 60 hours a week
> 
> 
> f*ck that sounds like your working problem is messing with your video game life, I'd quit


i would but i have the potential to make about 20k next month sooooo..... no video games for me


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

sh*t hahaha either you have time and dont work a lot or you work alot dont have time but have money. I choose having money i have 2 jobs one 48 a week other 20 and still go to college. hahahahah no sympathy


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> sh*t hahaha either you have time and dont work a lot or you work alot dont have time but have money. I choose having money i have 2 jobs one 48 a week other 20 and still go to college. hahahahah no sympathy


cool not lookin for any, i like my job


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahahaha and i like money so i guess it all works out in the end. With 20 k you could afford to get a pretty sick tat


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

yea take that 20k over to miami ink lol get a bunch of tats
say your grandpa has em or something, gotta get sympathy somehow...


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

ya then maybe you can get on the show hahaha


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

screw the show and thats for 1 month, i want more more more


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

what the f*ck do you even do to make 20 k in a month


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> what the f*ck do you even do to make 20 k in a month










ok ok havent made it yet, but i sell mortgages
heres an updated pic, no A&D about to put it on, its starting to scab
View attachment 127302


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

hahaha nice


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

joey said:


> > lucky you i work 60 hours a week
> 
> 
> f*ck that sounds like your working problem is messing with your video game life, I'd quit


i would but i have the potential to make about 20k next month sooooo..... no video games for me
[/quote]
go lobster fishin again bro you well make that eazy in one month bro,,,, wellcome to the maritimes ,, ha rember that pm ha,,lol word up.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

cueball said:


> > lucky you i work 60 hours a week
> 
> 
> f*ck that sounds like your working problem is messing with your video game life, I'd quit


i would but i have the potential to make about 20k next month sooooo..... no video games for me
[/quote]
go lobster fishin again bro you well make that eazy in one month bro,,,, wellcome to the maritimes ,, ha rember that pm ha,,lol word up.
[/quote]
fill your cup up and chug, roll a joint up and get fucked welcome to a kitchen party welcome to the maritimes, im from the east coast of canada, home of the bagpipe, known for the fiddle players beer and out keg price, known for alexander keets and the donair, home of the mouse heads but i dont really go there


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

dood joey'd change your shirt, you smell







jk


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Here is an updated photo of Joey's tattoo!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

joey said:


> > lucky you i work 60 hours a week
> 
> 
> f*ck that sounds like your working problem is messing with your video game life, I'd quit


i would but i have the potential to make about 20k next month sooooo..... no video games for me
[/quote]
go lobster fishin again bro you well make that eazy in one month bro,,,, wellcome to the maritimes ,, ha rember that pm ha,,lol word up.
[/quote]
fill your cup up and chug, roll a joint up and get fucked welcome to a kitchen party welcome to the maritimes, im from the east coast of canada, home of the bagpipe, known for the fiddle players beer and out keg price, known for alexander keets and the donair, home of the mouse heads but i dont really go there
[/quote]
we pay a buck for a liter of gas , and, smokes cost ten dollars a pack , damn, we always mix our tobacco with weed , its just the way we always done it shits just natural to me, so let me tackle the beat and unravel the scene and show you people what you never travel to see..................

bullsnake you da man, keep em coming


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is an updated photo of Joey's tattoo!


that looks like a jail tattoo ha ,,

and by the way how many times have you herd our nova scotia song,, you seem to know the words well,,,lol


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

cueball said:


> Here is an updated photo of Joey's tattoo!


that looks like a jail tattoo ha ,,

and by the way how many times have you herd our nova scotia song,, you seem to know the words well,,,lol
[/quote]
We got battle MC's, we got story tellers 
And we got awful MC's and corny motherfuckers 
We got everything you wanna hear 
Conscious to Back pack, Commercial to Gangsta 
R&B to Abstract, grunge to Rock, Classical to Country 
So many artist workin' but no one making money 
Welcome to the East Coast, home of the innocence 
Still Piegon Hold, as a farm or a fisher man 
No mager lake teams, baseball or hockey 
no urban radio just country and poppies 
I'm trying to shake these stereo types 
So give me space please, let me air out my life 
I don't even eat fish, sh*t I never tried lobster 
Cant play the fiddle, and never was a logger 
But I swam in clean lakes, and enjoyed cool breezes 
But Halifax Harbours like swimming in diseases 
We only known for Anne & Green Gable 
Coal minds to Blue nose and P.E.I. Potatoes 
Maritimes, its better then that 
We livin' in the nether times so dead it with that 
We got universal soul and buck 65 an 
The whole UCG and of course Classified 
We got back burner, goo night, alpha flight, Lock Down 
Mic Boyd, first word, tro biz and hell town 
And a million other artist, trying to get there flow heard 
And Let you know that we still workin' on these outskirts 
We trying to blow like Halifax Explosion 
Or maybe Anne Marie I know she's Nova Scotian 
A Hurricane Jaun blowin from the ocean 
Either way it goes I'm still reppin for my coast man


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i am gonna go get more tats today so excited


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

good sh*t man,,, u on a rolllllllllllll.... wtf


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

they are addictive


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i would to if i had the money and the time to


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

stitchgrip said:


> i would to if i had the money and the time to


they arent that expensive, about 120$ an hour


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> > Im so goth, i Got a Tattoo, felt so good
> 
> 
> This is what you would look like if you Emo / Goth.


fuckin ay B.s


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think you got it because you saw Miami Ink marathon where the girl got that on her lower back. Just kidding but I saw that rerun the other day.

Nice tattoo though and I can respect anything with meaning. Anyways you look like a frenchman, all you need is a frenchy hat..


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

GT45FD3S said:


> I think you got it because you saw Miami Ink marathon where the girl got that on her lower back. Just kidding but I saw that rerun the other day.
> 
> Nice tattoo though and I can respect anything with meaning. Anyways you look like a frenchman, all you need is a frenchy hat..


sorry idont watch that corny azz show, but thanks for the input, ill post some pics of my new tat im gonna get later this week


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

here is a pic of the new tat i wanna get









im gonna put it on the other arm in the same spot


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

whats that mean/say?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

lastgreengarden said:


> whats that mean/say?


its an ohm....



> Om, Aum, Ohm is a holy meditation symbol of Hinduism, Buddhism, and Jainism (see graphic at top of page) with a profusion of esoteric and exoteric meanings. In modern usage Om means the Word, the "parnava," the eternal. Various accounts are given of its origin; one that it is the term of assent used by the gods, and probably an old contracted form of the Sanskirt word "evam" meaning "thus." The laws of the "Manu" say that the word was formed by Brahma himself, who extracted the letters "a" "u" "m" from the "Vedas," one from each; and they thus explain its mysterious power and sanctity. "Om" is also the name given by the Hindus to the spiritual sun, as opposed to "Sooruj," the natural sun.
> The word is Sanskrit. It is pronounced at the beginning and end of every lesson in the "Veda" and it is also the introductory word of the "Puranas." It is said in the "Katha-Upanishad": "Whoever knows this syllable obtains whatever he wishes." This is because all words are said to be but various forms of the one sound, "om", according to the "Upanishads." It represents the divine and the power of God. It is the sound-symbol for the ultimate reality.
> 
> The three "mantras" of A, U, M also represent the outer, the inner and the superconscient states of consciousness and the waking, dream and deep sleep states respectively. And beyond these is the modeless fourth state (a-matra), which is the Self, according to Advaiata. Another way of saying this is that Om is immortal and inexhaustible. It is the symbolic expression of the creative spirit, the Word (with reference to the three component sounds), the three human conditions (waking, dreaming, and deep sleep), the three times of day (morning, midday, evening), and the three faculties (action, cognition, volition).
> ...


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Tinkerbelle said:


> whats that mean/say?


its an ohm....



> Om, Aum, Ohm is a holy meditation symbol of Hinduism, Buddhism, and Jainism (see graphic at top of page) with a profusion of esoteric and exoteric meanings. In modern usage Om means the Word, the "parnava," the eternal. Various accounts are given of its origin; one that it is the term of assent used by the gods, and probably an old contracted form of the Sanskirt word "evam" meaning "thus." The laws of the "Manu" say that the word was formed by Brahma himself, who extracted the letters "a" "u" "m" from the "Vedas," one from each; and they thus explain its mysterious power and sanctity. "Om" is also the name given by the Hindus to the spiritual sun, as opposed to "Sooruj," the natural sun.
> The word is Sanskrit. It is pronounced at the beginning and end of every lesson in the "Veda" and it is also the introductory word of the "Puranas." It is said in the "Katha-Upanishad": "Whoever knows this syllable obtains whatever he wishes." This is because all words are said to be but various forms of the one sound, "om", according to the "Upanishads." It represents the divine and the power of God. It is the sound-symbol for the ultimate reality.
> 
> The three "mantras" of A, U, M also represent the outer, the inner and the superconscient states of consciousness and the waking, dream and deep sleep states respectively. And beyond these is the modeless fourth state (a-matra), which is the Self, according to Advaiata. Another way of saying this is that Om is immortal and inexhaustible. It is the symbolic expression of the creative spirit, the Word (with reference to the three component sounds), the three human conditions (waking, dreaming, and deep sleep), the three times of day (morning, midday, evening), and the three faculties (action, cognition, volition).
> ...


[/quote]
thanks tink, ididnt know you were into this kinda stuff, what else do you know about it?
do yo upractice anything in means to ways or areas of the symbols?


----------

